# interior remodel Questions!



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

im looking to redo all my interior cloth with a new material any suggestions on the type of adhesive, and or stitching that i should do??


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

has anyone done one i just want some tips before i do it.. any DIY projects.. does anyone kno!


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

What is that you are actually looking to do? If you are recovering your seats you will need a sewing machine. Is that what you mean by what kind of stitching?
Kevin


----------



## BlaktOut02 (Sep 4, 2009)

here is what i did to my 92 gti. black perf vinyl, torch red welt cord, midnight black suede throughout. dont be to critical, it was my first interior job.

this is how i bought it roughly 3 months ago...

































this is what it looks like now...


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

BlaktOut02 said:


> here is what i did to my 92 gti. black perf vinyl, torch red welt cord, midnight black suede throughout. dont be to critical, it was my first interior job.
> 
> hey that looks nice. im thinking of rehyplostering some mk3 seats for my future project. ive never done seats before. and thats awesome for your first time i hope mine turns out that good


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

there nice but im thinking of doing some type of design for the centers of my seats and my headliner and shift boot im prolly gonna do a bright color or something but im wondering how ppl do it and what type of products they use.. ive heard of adhesive spray.. and some other things but i wanna research it a lil more before i go and mess it up..


----------



## BlaktOut02 (Sep 4, 2009)

depending on how you want to do the design and what you want to do in your seats you could get it embroidered, do it raised, or simply just topstitch it. same goes for the headliner. raised headliners are probably most common, just cut the design out of closed cell foam. the seats are going to be your biggest obstacle. headliner and shift boot wont take long at all.


----------



## 97_2dr_gti (Sep 17, 2010)

i was also thinking to redo my seats, but i dont know how to take off the original fabric....any tips?


----------



## BlaktOut02 (Sep 4, 2009)

take the seat out and separate the backrest from the cushion. you should be able to tell how it comes off then. probably either bend over tabs or plastic things that clip in, depends on the seat. if you got bend over tabs be VERY careful bending them back, they tend to break really easy.


----------



## 97_2dr_gti (Sep 17, 2010)

ok thankx once i have the seat cushion off and the clips bend the cover will come right off?


----------



## BlaktOut02 (Sep 4, 2009)

there will be listings on the insert that you will have to take off, you will see when you get in there. you will need to fold it inside out and sort of roll it to get it off.


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

BlaktOut02 said:


> take the seat out and separate the backrest from the cushion. you should be able to tell how it comes off then. probably either bend over tabs or plastic things that clip in, depends on the seat. if you got bend over tabs be VERY careful bending them back, they tend to break really easy.


you gotta get hog rings


----------



## Roccorific (Jun 11, 2009)

_BlaktOut02 
here is what i did to my 92 gti. black perf vinyl, torch red welt cord, midnight black suede throughout. dont be to critical, it was my first interior job._
Dude! :thumbup: I like.


----------



## BlaktOut02 (Sep 4, 2009)

builtvw said:


> you gotta get hog rings


depending on the seat yeah. my cushion had a wire that ran all around it with 2 push in tabs that held the front with one bend over tab for each side and there was one hog ring were the listings met which did nothing at all. my backrest had 4 bend over tabs with one hog ring for the top listing and that was it.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

Some of the stuff you will need to do the job are sew foam, closed cell foam, landau top adhesive, seat material, listing (holds seats to cushion foam), general spray adhesive, industrial sewing machine (home sewing machine cant handle large thread), hog rings and hog ring pliers to name a few. 

Making a 3d design in the seat can be done with stacked sew foam or closed cell. Headliners are done with closed cell. You can also go the route of embroidery in the seats and headliner. Another option for the headliner is to make a design that is wrapped in a second color and attached with hidden screws. 

I have done all this stuff before and it is time consuming to get it to turn out "right". You may want to take it to a local shop and have them give you an estimate on it.

:beer: Good luck and post pics when you are done.


----------

